# ISO TNT Unagi Glaze/Eel Sauce Recipe



## spryte (Apr 28, 2007)

My friends will be my willing guinea pigs for a sushi party soon. I'm putting together some recipes. (expect to find me here again!)

I'm looking for a nice Unagi Glaze/Eel Sauce. I've found a couple recipes... do you have a recipe that you love and wouldn't mind sharing? These are the ones I've found ...

*Unagi Glaze*

4 ounces sake 
4 ounces mirin 
1-ounce sugar 
1-ounce water 
1/2-ounce soy sauce

Whisk all ingredients together until sugar is dissolved.

and

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Tsumé and Taré *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*(Nitsume or Thick, Sweet Eel Sauce)*[/FONT]


----------



## Marcus (Jun 4, 2007)

I hope the sushi party went well.  I love seafood and I'd like to try eel someday.  Where in the world did this recipe originate?


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 4, 2007)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Where in the world did this recipe originate?


 In Peru perhaps by Mr. Fujimori.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm curious as to what recipe you used also Spryte.  I always buy my eel sauce.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 4, 2007)

Your first recipe has too little soy sauce and sugar, and too much sake. Here's my basic sauce recipe (FYI, it's called kabayaki):

1/2 cup Soy Sauce
1/2 cup Mirin
1/4 cup Sugar
1/4 cup Sake
1 piece Fresh Ginger, about 1", peeled and thinly sliced
Cornstarch slurry (optional)

Combine all the ingredients except for the slurry in a saucepan. Bring to a light boil then simmer for 10 minutes. Add a little slurry if you want the sauce thicker. Remove from heat, strain, and let cool to room temp.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

actually kabayaki is the form in which the unagi is cooked
yaki referrs to a cooking style
and in this case it is broiled preferably over charcoal then steamed then charbroiled again

the sauce is actually called tare
and this is authentic as it gets

Ingredients:
1 cup of soy sauce
1 cup of mirin (sweet rice wine)
0.4 cup of sake (not sweet; optional)
Unagi head & bone 

Directions:
If unagi head & bone should be uncooked, broil over medium heat. Simmer sake/mirin over medium heat until sake-smell is gone. Add soy sauce and unagi head/bone, then simmer for 10 minutes. Be careful in heating sake/mirin, lest the liquid should catch fire. And it is adding broiled unagi head and bones that gives the "tare" authentic aroma and taste. Please find them.


recipe courtesy of: Satsuo Matsumoto

sometimes it is hard to find whole unagi
if you purchase the unagi already cooked, there should be enough glaze in the package
if not you should be able to find unagi sauce aka kabayaki no tare prepackaged in your local japanese store


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jun 7, 2007)

Scroll down to "Sauces" on this link.
They published a recipe I wrote a couple years ago...

http://www.sushisecrets.com/recipes.html


----------

